# Looking for Import racing pioneers



## eghatchie18 (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm writing a paper for my class "The Automobile and the American Environment", it's really a history class despite 'environment' in the title.

My subject is going to be race and customized cars and how it affected American culture. I have a lot of sources on Hot Rods, boulevard cruising, and the fuel crisis of the 70's and the death of the muscle cars, but NO info on the start of the import racing.

Since the Datsun Z cars and the 510 basically started this, I was wondering if anyone here knows anyone I can contact to ask a few questions on the origins of import racing, or has any magazine articles or information that I may use.

Thanks!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Bob Sharp
Peter Brock
Carroll Shelby
Phil Hill

The BRE (Brock Racing Enterprises) site has a nice historical section.


----------

